# Mortgage Arrears Statistics as of 31 March 2013 just published



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jun 2013)

[broken link removed]


The Central Bank today (21 June 2013) publishes the latest data on  mortgage arrears, repossessions and restructures for the period ending  March 2013. The main points are as follows:


There were 95,554 (12.3 per cent) private residential mortgage  accounts for principal dwelling houses (PDH) in arrears of over 90 days  at end-March 2013, up from 92,349 accounts (11.9 per cent) at  end-December 2012.
The number of PDH accounts in longer-term arrears over 180 days  increased by 4.8 per cent in Q1 relative to Q4, while quarter-on-quarter  growth in the number of accounts in arrears over 720 days was 12 per  cent.
The number of PDH accounts in early arrears fell marginally  during the first quarter of the year. The figures show that 46,564 PDH  accounts were in arrears of less than 90 days at end-March, reflecting a  quarter-on-quarter decline of 0.7 per cent.
There was a total stock of 79,689 PDH mortgage accounts  classified as restructured at end-March. New data collected this quarter  indicate that 76 per cent of these are deemed to be meeting the terms  of their restructure arrangement.
There were 29,369 (19.7 per cent) residential mortgage accounts  for buy-to-let (BTL) properties in arrears of over 90 days at end-March  2013, up from 28,366 (18.9 per cent) at end-December 2012.


----------



## demoivre (21 Jun 2013)

Another main point:

Total residential mortgage loan accounts outstanding  774,109

Total mortgage arrears cases outstanding  142,118 

So 18.36%  of PDH mortgages are in arrears.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2013)

I have moved the debate into a new thread

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=180141

Bugler

Feel free to edit the title if it does not reflect your view. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Aug 2013)

The end of June figures are due out this morning


----------

